

Ask HN: Pagerank estimators are broken.  Anyone have an answer? - thefool

I just tried checking the pagerank of several sites using the tools that come up when searching for "pagerank".<p>It seems as though every single checker has lost the ability to find out the page rank of a site.  Anyone have an explanation?
======
damoncali
Here's a ruby script that checks PR from the command line. It's working - I
just tried it.

<http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/3284>

